# Are these normal puppy ears?



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new







I am puppy shopping and was wondering about puppies that I came across. Both of the parents have normal GSD ears, but the puppies look awfully funny-eared to me. They're 7 weeks old and every puppy in the litter has ears up already (I think they were up at 6 weeks, which is when the pics were taken IIRC). The ears don't look like the normal satellite ears; they look awfully small to me. But, I'm not the expert, which is why I'm here.







What do you guys think?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

look very well proportioned to me


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i too had never seen small ears like that before coming to this forum, apparently they do get bigger!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

The ears look good to me!!!
They are cute cute puppies. Do you have any pictures of the parents?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

None of my puppies have had sattelite ears that young. Just wait until they are about 3 months old!

Those puppies look totally normal.

The black and tan ones ears looks really small because it has a LOT of coat.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nice little ears on the pups! Smaller ears stand earlier and more easily.

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Younger had smaller ears that were up from the first time I saw her at 8 weeks. I'm sure they were up earlier.
Barker the Elder has radar receivers, Barker the Younger had ears.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of Anton at exactly 6 weeks.










Then look at this link to see him at almost 1yr. (He is the solid black dog.)

Anton


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babs' litter at eight weeks:









Arwen's First litter at ten weeks:









Heidi's ears (Arwen's second litter) at 3-4 weeks:









Heidi's ears now:


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My youngest girl had ears exactly like that - breeder said all pups were up at 6 weeks, and hers never came back down again. Of course she went through the stage where her ears were HUGE at 4 months or so, so don't worry that your pups' ears will always be small.

I don't have any puppy pictures on this computer but here she is as an adult.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hard to believe but here is Kelso at almost 8 wks. He was a small pup. They were also up at ard 6wks. Now a normal male 80-85 lbs, with nice ears ( I think). I liked his lil stand up ears. They may have fell for a day or two here and there, but other than that they were pretty much always up. Never had any cute ear stages to take pics of, but never worried about them coming up either!

So I wouldn't worry, looks normal to me










at 1.5 yrs old


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

They look normal to me. Most of my pups have their ears up around 6 to 8 weeks old


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to tell you, your doomed there has never been a pup who looks right with those ear. Yes your pups are normal and the coat is fuzzy and makes them look smaller. They are to cute they will grow I promise,All will come together by the time the dog blows its puppy coat. Best


----------

